# We are officially out numbered



## pendog66

Well there has been a big reason why i havent posted on catfish in a while. Lately the GMR has been completely stacked with paylake floats. Any place you go from Dayton down will have pay lakers. Fish numbers are way down and officially there is no more honey holes. My favorite over the last 5 years in now the main stocking source for area lakes... Word of mouth travels quickly and now there is atleast one person is there 24 hours a day. With the limited source and gas prices i may officially be done with the GMR. 

I will begin to target lakes or Indiana rivers being on the boarder.

Not a hate thread just telling it how it is right now. Im fine with catch and eat, but catch to sell is ridiculous. Hope the rest of you are having a good year.


----------



## Salmonid

I hear ya Nate and can second everything you said, I have basically given up on the GMR myself and the Ohio River for the same such reasons, quality fish are rare..I have been hitting inland lakes for channels the last two years

Salmonid


----------



## throbak

Call the ODNR tip line they would be interested in what you are observing I know for a fact


----------



## pendog66

throbak said:


> Call the ODNR tip line they would be interested in what you are observing I know for a fact


Interested yes, whether or not they act is by far the problem

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11

remember a few years ago when i told all of those people about your honey hole and they brought all their friends and their friend's friends and their friends friends friends? well i called all those guys up and told them all your honey holes. teeeheheheheheh


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

thats horrible. and all for money too. the ODNR needs to do something.


----------



## throbak

At The catfish summit in March the impression was given that this type of thing will not be tolerated and I believe them. and the proof was there with Operation Mudcat


----------



## pendog66

I can't believe we are still friends monsterkat 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04

pendog66 said:


> Interested yes, whether or not they act is by far the problem
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ohio DNR was at the last tournament we had on the Ohio River at Schmidt. They have been pulling nets out and tracking people of interest. He said that they are being very aggressive this year towards things like this. I believe him as I have never seen the amount of ODNR on the Ohio River as I have this year. Dont be afriad to call they are taking this whole catfish thing serious now with as much attention as it has been getting.


----------



## JimmyMac

I've sold off most of my big cat gear, just no need for it around here... I've been targeting smallmouth and using lighter gear for channels. My old channel cat gear (ambassaduer 6500's) are now my flathead rigs, being as the biggest a guy can hope for is maybe a 30lb fish... if that. 

I have several friends on my facebook that fish them and post pictures like they really achieved something. I can't say much because I did a lot of it myself before I really noticed how bad it was hurting the thing I love to do most. I haven't fished one in a good 7-8 years and never intend to fish another. I just try to preach to friends about how if they love catfishing and plan to do it for years to come, better stop funding these places that are KILLING it...

I plan on going out with a guide this fall/winter either on the James River or Wheeler lake out of state. While fishing in Ohio I'll stick to targeting fish I may actually have a chance to tangle with a trophy, for now. Hopefully something can be done to stop all this noise and in several years I can get back into it.


----------



## Trophy Hunter

When I see the Abu 6500 attached to some brightly colored, oversize pole with a giant float on the end, I think to myself, "Isn't that cute?" Paylakers are a special breed. Their methods travel by word of mouth, around the bank, through the bait / snack shop. "He caught a big one on a largemouth, curled on the hook, tipped with a leach," (That's a direct quote by the way, this regions paylake bait of choice, summer of 2009 I think). I'm sure some paylakers are formidable anglers outside the pond, but most don't catch many fish beside me. I have fun checking out their gear and hook setting technique. 

My brother coined the term, "Paylake Roll." We were fishing an area sometimes frequented by paylakers. This day we both witnessed the most aggressive, audacious hookset ever performed on natural waters. This guy - complete with a typical set up similar to what's mentioned before - gets a tap - probably a turtle or something. He picks up, reels down and feels for the bite. He must have felt something because all of a sudden, he turns his back to the water, holds his pole up in the air like a flag, tip behind him at a 45 degree angle, and takes off running full speed for about 30 yards, the opposite direction from the river. Then sets the hook as hard as he can, back still turned on the water, and grunts really loud. No fish that time or the other 10 - 24 Paylake Rolls (lost count from laughing so hard). It's like watching the guy at the gym who doesn't know what he's doing. Great, great fun. 

I fish prespawn channels at a community hole on the GMR, Hamilton. Big crowds of people fishing, most with limited skill. Each has a right to fish. It is nice to have a spot to yourself. The way I handle this: fish where no one else can get to. In a community hole this entails "special" equipment and rigs learned through a lifetime fishing natural waters. Anymore, I hike out where no one would bother going: wading across the mighty, swift GMR; hiking long distances through rough terrain; fishing "private" water. Whatever it takes. 

Take every precaution to guard your spots. Tweeter kids have changed the face of fishing. It's just different now. 

Be quiet, go far and post nothing.

Unless you enjoy seeing a clear plastic surf rod that lights up neon purple from butt to tip joining you. If it's already there, okay. If it Paylake Rolls even better. However, historically fishermen have always been guarded about their grounds. The tweeter kids have changed this. Please stop the spread of "me generation" fishing. 

Guard your grounds.

~TH


----------



## fredg53

Trophy Hunter said:


> When I see the Abu 6500 attached to some brightly colored, oversize pole with a giant float on the end, I think to myself, "Isn't that cute?" Paylakers are a special breed. Their methods travel by word of mouth, around the bank, through the bait / snack shop. "He caught a big one on a largemouth, curled on the hook, tipped with a leach," (That's a direct quote by the way, this regions paylake bait of choice, summer of 2009 I think). I'm sure some paylakers are formidable anglers outside the pond, but most don't catch many fish beside me. I have fun checking out their gear and hook setting technique.
> 
> My brother coined the term, "Paylake Roll." We were fishing an area sometimes frequented by paylakers. This day we both witnessed the most aggressive, audacious hookset ever performed on natural waters. This guy - complete with a typical set up similar to what's mentioned before - gets a tap - probably a turtle or something. He picks up, reels down and feels for the bite. He must have felt something because all of a sudden, he turns his back to the water, holds his pole up in the air like a flag, tip behind him at a 45 degree angle, and takes off running full speed for about 30 yards, the opposite direction from the river. Then sets the hook as hard as he can, back still turned on the water, and grunts really loud. No fish that time or the other 10 - 24 Paylake Rolls (lost count from laughing so hard). It's like watching the guy at the gym who doesn't know what he's doing. Great, great fun.
> 
> I fish prespawn channels at a community hole on the GMR, Hamilton. Big crowds of people fishing, most with limited skill. Each has a right to fish. It is nice to have a spot to yourself. The way I handle this: fish where no one else can get to. In a community hole this entails "special" equipment and rigs learned through a lifetime fishing natural waters. Anymore, I hike out where no one would bother going: wading across the mighty, swift GMR; hiking long distances through rough terrain; fishing "private" water. Whatever it takes.
> 
> Take every precaution to guard your spots. Tweeter kids have changed the face of fishing. It's just different now.
> 
> Be quiet, go far and post nothing.
> 
> Unless you enjoy seeing a clear plastic surf rod that lights up neon purple from butt to tip joining you. If it's already there, okay. If it Paylake Rolls even better. However, historically fishermen have always been guarded about their grounds. The tweeter kids have changed this. Please stop the spread of "me generation" fishing.
> 
> Guard your grounds.
> 
> ~TH


Yess right on 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac

Trophy Hunter said:


> When I see the Abu 6500 attached to some brightly colored, oversize pole with a giant float on the end, I think to myself, "Isn't that cute?" Paylakers are a special breed. Their methods travel by word of mouth, around the bank, through the bait / snack shop. "He caught a big one on a largemouth, curled on the hook, tipped with a leach," (That's a direct quote by the way, this regions paylake bait of choice, summer of 2009 I think). I'm sure some paylakers are formidable anglers outside the pond, but most don't catch many fish beside me. I have fun checking out their gear and hook setting technique.
> 
> My brother coined the term, "Paylake Roll." We were fishing an area sometimes frequented by paylakers. This day we both witnessed the most aggressive, audacious hookset ever performed on natural waters. This guy - complete with a typical set up similar to what's mentioned before - gets a tap - probably a turtle or something. He picks up, reels down and feels for the bite. He must have felt something because all of a sudden, he turns his back to the water, holds his pole up in the air like a flag, tip behind him at a 45 degree angle, and takes off running full speed for about 30 yards, the opposite direction from the river. Then sets the hook as hard as he can, back still turned on the water, and grunts really loud. No fish that time or the other 10 - 24 Paylake Rolls (lost count from laughing so hard). It's like watching the guy at the gym who doesn't know what he's doing. Great, great fun.
> 
> I fish prespawn channels at a community hole on the GMR, Hamilton. Big crowds of people fishing, most with limited skill. Each has a right to fish. It is nice to have a spot to yourself. The way I handle this: fish where no one else can get to. In a community hole this entails "special" equipment and rigs learned through a lifetime fishing natural waters. Anymore, I hike out where no one would bother going: wading across the mighty, swift GMR; hiking long distances through rough terrain; fishing "private" water. Whatever it takes.
> 
> Take every precaution to guard your spots. Tweeter kids have changed the face of fishing. It's just different now.
> 
> Be quiet, go far and post nothing.
> 
> Unless you enjoy seeing a clear plastic surf rod that lights up neon purple from butt to tip joining you. If it's already there, okay. If it Paylake Rolls even better. However, historically fishermen have always been guarded about their grounds. The tweeter kids have changed this. Please stop the spread of "me generation" fishing.
> 
> Guard your grounds.
> 
> ~TH


LOL! Man I nearly spit my drink out of my nose laughing at this. I even sent a link to this post to a buddy so he could laugh. From fishing paylakes in the past I know exactly what your talking about in all regards. 

If there was a post of the year award, my vote would go to you! lol


----------



## Trophy Hunter

Thanks JimmyMac. I feel a paylake stories thread coming on. Some of us (me included) need to vent.


----------



## H2O Mellon

It seems like I have missed nothing over the last couple of years and couldn't have picked a better time to take a break from catfishing.

I would say that it will only get worse. Gas prices are up, pay is down or at least for lots of folks it is. People dont have the funds to travel very far to fish and they are going to keep packing the banks of the river. Shoot, it sounds like the paylakers aren't even being able to afford to paylake so they are hitting the riverbanks.

I can see it now, next year I'm going to get back into things but it's going to be targeting lake channel cats since that seem to be all that's left.


----------



## monsterKAT11

Trophy Hunter said:


> When I see the Abu 6500 attached to some brightly colored, oversize pole with a giant float on the end, I think to myself, "Isn't that cute?" Paylakers are a special breed. Their methods travel by word of mouth, around the bank, through the bait / snack shop. "He caught a big one on a largemouth, curled on the hook, tipped with a leach," (That's a direct quote by the way, this regions paylake bait of choice, summer of 2009 I think). I'm sure some paylakers are formidable anglers outside the pond, but most don't catch many fish beside me. I have fun checking out their gear and hook setting technique.
> 
> My brother coined the term, "Paylake Roll." We were fishing an area sometimes frequented by paylakers. This day we both witnessed the most aggressive, audacious hookset ever performed on natural waters. This guy - complete with a typical set up similar to what's mentioned before - gets a tap - probably a turtle or something. He picks up, reels down and feels for the bite. He must have felt something because all of a sudden, he turns his back to the water, holds his pole up in the air like a flag, tip behind him at a 45 degree angle, and takes off running full speed for about 30 yards, the opposite direction from the river. Then sets the hook as hard as he can, back still turned on the water, and grunts really loud. No fish that time or the other 10 - 24 Paylake Rolls (lost count from laughing so hard). It's like watching the guy at the gym who doesn't know what he's doing. Great, great fun.
> 
> I fish prespawn channels at a community hole on the GMR, Hamilton. Big crowds of people fishing, most with limited skill. Each has a right to fish. It is nice to have a spot to yourself. The way I handle this: fish where no one else can get to. In a community hole this entails "special" equipment and rigs learned through a lifetime fishing natural waters. Anymore, I hike out where no one would bother going: wading across the mighty, swift GMR; hiking long distances through rough terrain; fishing "private" water. Whatever it takes.
> 
> Take every precaution to guard your spots. Tweeter kids have changed the face of fishing. It's just different now.
> 
> Be quiet, go far and post nothing.
> 
> Unless you enjoy seeing a clear plastic surf rod that lights up neon purple from butt to tip joining you. If it's already there, okay. If it Paylake Rolls even better. However, historically fishermen have always been guarded about their grounds. The tweeter kids have changed this. Please stop the spread of "me generation" fishing.
> 
> Guard your grounds.
> 
> ~TH



This is right on, all the easy access spots are taken, and overcrowded. I may hit a few local spots because of time constraints but to be really successful getting on the chances of a bigger fish (seems like in the GMR especially) you HAVE to be willing to go the extra mile, where no one else will (or can) go. Just last year i started realizing how much fishable water there is that no one has the will or desire to get to.


----------



## pendog66

See ya tomorrow night! I'll be that guy in the unmarked vehicle following you.

posted using monsterkat tracker


----------



## TeamClose

Mellon- if you get back to catfishing, PM me and I'll take you to WV waters where there are cats left. Blindfolded of course!! lol


----------



## monsterKAT11

pendog66 said:


> See ya tomorrow night! I'll be that guy in the unmarked vehicle following you.
> 
> posted using monsterkat tracker



You'll just end up following me to all your spots ha!


----------



## pendog66

monsterKAT11 said:


> You'll just end up following me to all your spots ha!


Wellllll..... at least I know where we're going

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit

It's funny when you see guys with 10ft poles on a river bank where there are limbs hanging right over them. Casting in a river is a lot different than a wide open pond.

I do like using the slip floats that some people would consider paylake style. I have tons of success using them where you can find a calm enough eddie and normally have a float rig and a bottom rig out if possible. Bad thing about fishing under a float in a river is you can't keep the gar off.


----------



## dinkbuster1

Nothing worse than a "Loudmouth Fisherman".....


----------



## throbak

O n the dnr tip Last wk end crssing the GMR at Defiance O I saw what I thot was someone pullin commerical nets I called the tip no. Befor it was over I was talking to the co s Boss for that area and he connected me with the CO on duty no second hand info they talked to ME gave me a case no. ask for my phone no in case they needed it so first hand they DO RESPOND I was impressed


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I'm shopping now.But,for the life of me,I can't find the catfish floats w/that big neon sign on them that say"bitch about me,I'm catching cats to sell to pay lakes".Really bud,come on.Of course it couldn't be that rain has stopped,rivers are fishable again,weather's great,it's summer,more fishermen/fisherwomen every yr. so PUBLIC spots getting fished heavier.Yeah,much more likely they're all pay lake bandits stealing all" your"fish.Again,come on man.Yes it's happening,but you bandwagoners need to stop and think.Yeah there's more out there that will jump on and go right w/you,but if you wanna voice something,do it where it matters,not a forum where just a few drops in the bucket,who can't do anything about it,hop on for the daily ride.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'm shopping now.But,for the life of me,I can't find the catfish floats w/that big neon sign on them that say"bitch about me,I'm catching cats to sell to pay lakes".Really bud,come on.Of course it couldn't be that rain has stopped,rivers are fishable again,weather's great,it's summer,more fishermen/fisherwomen every yr. so PUBLIC spots getting fished heavier.Yeah,much more likely they're all pay lake bandits stealing all" your"fish.Again,come on man.Yes it's happening,but you bandwagoners need to stop and think.Yeah there's more out there that will jump on and go right w/you,but if you wanna voice something,do it where it matters,not a forum where just a few drops in the bucket,who can't do anything about it,hop on for the daily ride.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This was an old thread pulled out of the dumpster by a somebody just so they could contribute a smart remark. The horse is decayed and well beyond beating. We are not going to get into this drama again today.


----------

